# seattle anyone?



## fluidglide (Mar 1, 2009)

does anyone live around the seattle area? i am hoping to meet new friends. thanks.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm in Bremerton but go to Seattle whenever there's a reason. Where you from?


----------



## aname (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey in the Seattle area as well and looking to meet some new people. fluidglide, hiimnotcool or anybody else for that matter.


----------



## aname (Jul 6, 2010)

bump....


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

haha I think fluidglide forgot about this thread!


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

I live in Seattle. It would be nice to make some friends. Which part of Seattle do you guys live at? I'm in north Seattle near University of Washington.


----------



## Augustus (Apr 28, 2004)

*hi*

I live near Seattle, Kirkland to be exact.


----------



## DilutedMind (Aug 4, 2011)

I live in Kent to be exact.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll be moving closer to Seattle soon


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I live in seattle, near the UW. I'm looking to join some sort of regular meetup/support group thing. that'd be awesome


----------

